# Best of all worlds - recommended Paphs for beginners? (Esp mottled-leaved ones.)



## Delilah (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi 

I'm new to Paphs - so new that I don't have one yet! I have several other orchid species...have killed a few, survived a few...so have a bit of experience and basic knowledge. Now I want to add a Paph or two...

Which types do you think offer the most to the beginner, meaning likely to survive, likely to flower, and pretty/striking? I am especially keen on the ones with very defined mottling on their leaves, which look beautiful even when not in flower.

My climate is warm-temperate. They will be grown indoors by an East-facing window with fly screen and other plants to create the appropriate amount of shade.

Thanks


----------



## eggshells (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad your jumping in. (Slippers are more rewarding than milts.. Just kidding )

Parvi:
delenatii
armeniacum

Barbata:
wardii
sukhakulii
acmodontum
venustum?

are the easiest!


----------



## limuhead (Aug 26, 2013)

I am kinda new to Paphs myself, but I can give you a few tips based on what I have seen in the past year. Any of the Green Maudiae type hybrids grow like weeds. I potted out a flask of Hilo Super Green x sib that almost seems to get bigger every day. Brachy hybrids have nice looking mottled leaves, but are slower and in my opinion a little more difficult to grow and flower.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 26, 2013)

some of the albums are easier to grow than their color counterparts..venustum, wardii, sukhakulii, delenatii and are pretty cheap nowadays


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2013)

As a beginner, you are probably best to start off with any of the Maudiae type hybrids. They have beautifully mottled leaves and are very hardy. Ideal for growing inside the house. The Barbata species can be challenging even for the best of us.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 26, 2013)

If you are not only interested in species then I suggest any of the complex/bulldog hybrids. They tend to be tough. Also, species like insigne and spicerianum seem to tough it out and grow and flower well.


----------



## atlantis (Aug 26, 2013)

In my experience... I would avoid _sukhakulii_ as "beginner plant". If you find a vigorous cultivar that´s fine, but most of them are a pain in the ass.

Maudiae type are usually very forgiving, but not always.

I think _venustum_ or _wardii_ could be a good choice (I find them easier than others Barbata that I have).

Regardless of the plant you choose: the bigger the better.

Good luck!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 26, 2013)

As said, the "Maudiae" hybrids are the easiest paphs overall for an inexperienced grower. They are most tolerant of all conditions, and are relatively inexpensive, and most important, are readily replaceable. You WILL kill some paphs. No shame...we all did and still do. But you won't be heartbroken. They come in a full color range from green and white through increasing shades of brown, red, purple. If you can keep them cool in the winter, then you can try the "complex" paphs. Almost as easy as Maudiae's, but very boring out of bloom. The mottled leaf paphs in general, Maudiae, brachy, or parvi have so much variety that you can have 10 of the same cross, and foliage will vary among all. There are plenty of easy species, but they are more particular...and what's easy for 1 grower may be hard for another. Try the hybrids...after you feel OK with them, get back here, we can all come up with great, inexpensive, gorgeous species rec's to do just as well in your conditions.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2013)

atlantis said:


> Maudiae type are usually very forgiving, but not always.
> 
> I think _venustum_ or _wardii_ could be a good choice (I find them easier than others Barbata that I have).
> 
> ...



This. 
BTW, Maudiae is a type of hybrid combining many hardy species, and they're usually not expensive. Bulldog/Complexes are hardy, big, and bloom for a long time but the foliage is usually green and without patterns.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 26, 2013)

Paph callosum, Paph wardii, Paph delenatii and Paph sukhakuli.


----------



## Delilah (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I'm finding it hard to be sure about which ones are 'Maudiae types', and which are something else. It doesn't always seem to be included in the name of the variety(?). What's the best way for me to get my head around this? 

Thanks


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2013)

You might want to look at some In-Charm hybrids...very easy and very
pretty.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 26, 2013)

"Maudiae"types refers to hybrids in the group Barbata. These species include callosum, superbiens, lawrencianum, barbatum, and several others. All have mottled leaves.They are called "Maudiae" types because P. Maudiae (callosum x lawrencianum) is the typical hybrid from that group. While barbata species are considered easy, they are not anywhere near as easy as the hybrids. Typically "Maudiae" types have striped dorsals, usually large, and slender petals that may or may not have varying amounts of spots or warts. They grow fast, and are about the least expensive of paphs and are very commonly available.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

I would suggest you join your local orchid society (if you have not done so already) Most growers will have a variety of Maudiae type hybrids, if not a Maudiae itself. They more often than not will be glad to sell you a division for small money. Then of course, the local show will always have plants available. Shows and local growers are always the best place to start (just don't get drawn into multis, they are spectacular, but are difficult and flower seldom)


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2013)

I think you should look around what availabel fro a good price, and then look if you like the flower and try it. 
I am always wondering why you all call delenatii so easy, as for beginners it could be terribel, at least mine are all different from my other paphs as theyn require even lower water to like it. So you can easy kill them as a beginner. 

Maybe one of our members down there can sell you a beginner plant which could fit in your way of growing.


----------



## Delilah (Aug 27, 2013)

Dido said:


> Maybe one of our members down there can sell you a beginner plant which could fit in your way of growing.



Ooh, that would be great. Who are they all? Where are they all?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Aug 27, 2013)

I recommend Paph. delenatii. It was my first paph and I find them very easy. The leaves are ( in my opinion) the prettiest. There is also 3 different color varieties- normal (pink), alba (white), and dunkel (purple).


----------



## Delilah (Aug 27, 2013)

These are the leaves I like: http://s1242.photobucket.com/user/mandystsai/media/fym4_zpse36f4124.jpg.html


----------



## Clark (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is species only.

Paph. Pinocchio has been nearly flawless, for a lifetime beginner like myself.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

Delilah said:


> These are the leaves I like: http://s1242.photobucket.com/user/mandystsai/media/fym4_zpse36f4124.jpg.html



Then you want a Maudiae type hybrid. Easy to grow, flowers last a good length of time, the plants grow quickly and are quite forgiving. I am sure most members of your local society will have a few divisions available for you to buy at a very reasonable price.
(Or you can visit me in South Africa, I have a whole range of this type available for sale)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

Trithor said:


> (Or you can visit me in South Africa, I have a whole range of this type available for sale)



Desparate attempt to get a new girlfriend!  oke:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Desparate attempt to get a new girlfriend!  oke:



Sneaky huh?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

It would work better if you say, "the Maudiaes will be gifts"! :smitten:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> It would work better if you say, "the Maudiaes will be gifts"! :smitten:



Whew! I am humbled by the master. We are just so basic in Africa, OK, here goes .......:smitten


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe it works easier w/ SA women!? :evil:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Maybe it works easier w/ SA women!? :evil:



Perhaps :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice discussion here.


----------



## Delilah (Aug 27, 2013)

As a new member, I'm just attracted by all these people called "Awarded Stud". That has to be a good place to start, no? 

Always good to meet guys who come with references.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2013)

Snicker, snicker...


----------



## eggshells (Aug 27, 2013)

Delilah said:


> As a new member, I'm just attracted by all these people called "Awarded Stud". That has to be a good place to start, no?
> 
> Always good to meet guys who come with references.



Well i feel stupid now with my call handle.


----------



## Delilah (Aug 27, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Well i feel stupid now with my call handle.



I wish I could make you feel better, but there's really nothing that can be done.


----------



## gnathaniel (Aug 27, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Well i feel stupid now with my call handle.



We can swap if you want, I'm relatively humongous and most people call me Nat/Gnat anyway. Not sure if my handle is an improvement, though.

And while I'm happily married with no reason to anticipate otherwise in the future, historically my pick-up techniques were SO incredibly lame that reading this thread has elevated them substantially. 

Delilah, if you're not already set on a Maudiae-type I'll throw in with the delenatii camp. In addition to beautiful foliage and flowers, many dels are pleasantly fragrant.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Aug 27, 2013)

Delilah said:


> As a new member, I'm just attracted by all these people called "Awarded Stud". That has to be a good place to start, no?
> 
> Always good to meet guys who come with references.



:rollhappy:

I gotta vote for the delenatii varieties (again). I also vote for all other 'parvi' types.

Paph. delenatii v. dunkel leaves from Paphman910

Paph. delenatii varieties (leaf pictures) from Hakone


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 27, 2013)

While delanatii is pretty easy for a species, I'd stick with the standard varieties. I have not found the album and vinicolor varieties to be as easy as the regular form. Also, the regular form is cheaper. Best not to spend more when starting out.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

Delilah said:


> I wish I could make you feel better, but there's really nothing that can be done.



Heh, heh:rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 28, 2013)

Delilah said:


> I wish I could make you feel better, but there's really nothing that can be done.



You made that sound so endearing and yet cruel at the same time. 

Anyways, hope you get what you're looking for.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2013)

Delilah said:


> I wish I could make you feel better, but there's really nothing that can be done.



"Humongous gnat" is kind of an oximoron! 
If you want to venture out of the Maudiae line go with Paph Pinnochio - They're pretty bulletproof as Paphs go and can be in spke/bloom for years. 
I find album (albino) species pretty hardy but as a whole Parvis are not as easy as Maudiae hybrids.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll throw in for the Maudiae type of Paph and here is a typical "vini or wine" colored form of one.

(P.S. This is how you get the ladies, boys...show them a pretty flower)


----------



## Trithor (Aug 28, 2013)

What! one with bristly hairs and warts?
You guys in the States are very ....... unusual?
(PS Nice vini though)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> (P.S. This is how you get the ladies, boys...show them a pretty flower)



I'm from NYC, that was Chuck Weiner's method also!!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 28, 2013)

I second-... No, seventh that delenatii vote, going along the lines of the foliage (Was that a pun? Anyways...). However, I can also vouch for purpuratum, wardii, lawrenceanum, and Maudiae hybrids. Well, an alba one, anyways.


----------

